# Chicago International dog show



## Amanda (Jun 16, 2006)

Just curious is anyone going to the show Feb. 23,24 ? Iam thinking about going. Has anyone every been to this show? The biggest show I have been to was the Detroit Dog show in 2005. If you have been to this show, do they have seating or do you bring your own?


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know anything about this venue, but I typically bring my own chair and sit quietly ringside. One of my sources of entertainment is to listen to the breeders, handlers and owners talking about each other.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes this is a VERY BIG show...No I'm not going...way too big for me! But I'd bring your own seats...just in case. Have fun!!


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Thought about entering but the whole free entries for amateur owner handler plus benched show scared me away.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

haven't decided if we're going or not, or whether or not to enter Tito in Utility (obed) if we do go. 
Chicago is a big show, but it's a really good show and well worth going. It's a benched show, like the Detroit show, so you get a chance to see a lot of the dogs up close and personal. 
Typically lots of good vendors there, too.
We've found they have plenty of seating ringside, as long as you get to the ring just a little early. I've never brought a chair into the Chicago show.
If we go, it will be on Friday (have to work the weekend).


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep really big show! Lots of fun when you do some winning at it too.... We'll be there Sat and Sun with two of my guys. Hopefully my young boy will be back to 100 percent and show in sweeps and classes. His mom will be in open looking for points. Definitely a show worth going to, tons of vendors and dogs there.... and yes it is a benched show so the dogs are there for the duration of the show. Many in areas designated for their breed.....


----------



## Goldenz (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a big show, excellent venue, wide aisles between rings. They do have chairs available, but take your own if entering so you can sit at your benching area. Very well run show - tons of different vendors. Traveled from PA several yrs ago and came home with 2 majors on the weims and a best puppy in spec on the golden. Great time!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Mac, hubby and I are going to come and would love to see you and the pups!!! We have never been to a dog show... Are the Goldens in a specific place or spread out with all other dogs?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm not going but my baby Bug is supposed to be there with Mac-unless she is just too ill-behaved to show! Mac is planning on having Bug and Smidge there. Poor Lager is still recovering from his surgery.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Tahnee... I hope to talk to him before that weekend so I make sure we know where he will be. 
Who is Bug's Mom? Is she a Doolin Retriever?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

puddinhd58 said:


> Thanks Tahnee... I hope to talk to him before that weekend so I make sure we know where he will be.
> Who is Bug's Mom? Is she a Doolin Retriever?


Bug is a Smidge baby, and Lager's sister, sired by my heart boy, Scout.

Pedigree: Tahnee Doolin CN Double

She is very naughty and unfortunately has only been to 2 conformation classes (making a total of about 4 times on leash!) Her conformation instructors have described her as "revved up" and "VERY happy" :curtain: I do feel guilty about saddling poor Mac with such a naughty and untrained girl!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure Mac can handle her!! I'm sure she's not naughty, just "high spirited"!!! :
I hope I see her!!! 
Lager is so beautiful...such a shame he will miss it... 

I hope to have a Smidge baby of my own this year! :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chicago Dog SHow*

Ken and I used to go the Dog Show many, many, years ago!
It was amazing. We would walk throught the are where they get the dogs ready for the ring and find our favorite breeds there: Golden Retrievers and
Samoyeds. Lots of vendors are at the show wellling: beds, toys, collars, leashes. Many rescues and shelters are also there with dogs for adoption.
We never brought a chair either, Barb, and always managed to find a seat if we got to judging early. We just loved seeing all of the beautiful dogs there, including rescue dogs!
Hope you go and have a very fun time!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

puddinhd58 said:


> I'm sure Mac can handle her!! I'm sure she's not naughty, just "high spirited"!!! :
> I hope I see her!!!
> Lager is so beautiful...such a shame he will miss it...
> 
> I hope to have a Smidge baby of my own this year! :wavey:


High spriited is my story and I'm stickin to it 

I sure love my Smidge baby!


----------



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a week, we'll have fun practicing for the upcoming Show!!!! Can't wait to get back out and have some fun with Smidge and now Bug...... 

Oh and you can find them by looking for the two goldens who are walking all over the building after they show.... socialization time will be great for both!!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hahahaa!!! That's right, you stick to that story and don't let anyone tell you different....

Karen, are you guys thinking about going? 

Mac, we will be there and I will be looking for ya!!!


----------



## GoldenGirl5 (Oct 5, 2010)

I am planning on going Saturday... I don't know any golden people so I would be thrilled to meet any of you that will be there!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Teddy will be there!!! Look for Ducat Watermark Thnkful 4 Teddy Bear in Open or Ambred.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Golden Girl, I would love to meet you but hubby and I aren't going until Sunday....


----------

